# Bushwood fishing?



## Fishnet (May 21, 2013)

hey guy's
I'm fishing tonight into tmr morning at Point Lookout and was thinking about heading out to Bushwood tmr afternoon.
There was a boat rental place at Bushwood that rented small flat bottom boats but I was unable to find them online and
was wondering if they went out of business. Does anyone know of the place? Also, has anyone fished Bushwood recently?
The DNR website said that the Croaker are biting there.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

The store is called Quades Store if you google Quades Store Bushwood Md it should come up


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

they dont rent anymore !!!


----------



## Fishnet (May 21, 2013)

Thx, I called them but they were closed and the recording gave me some weird hrs of operation, no mention of mon-wed hrs. 
They don't have a website and there is no mention of boat rentals on info I did find inline. oh well, guess I'll stay at PLO.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

As Earl said they do not rent anymore but you can rent one at cobb island!


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Is the launch ramp still there ?


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Croaker D said:


> As Earl said they do not rent anymore but you can rent one at cobb island!


Do yourself a favor and spend the stew to go hear : http://www.bunkyscharterboats.com/rental-boat.html


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, their prices went up. It was just $90 for an all day boat rental a few years back. Still a good deal if you get 4 ppl though.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

jigmeister when is the last time you rent a boat from cobb island??? The man said bushwood fishing not fishing on the pax!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

And there rates are a whole lot cheaper and better fishing imo!


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Bushwood. Yes there is still a boat ramp there and you can also fish the pier. They do really well there for catfish from the pier. This area gets lots of white perch, croakers and spot.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Croaker D said:


> And there rates are a whole lot cheaper and better fishing imo!


Never rented from Cobb Island but fished their many times. Better than Solomons ? Not by a longshot. I used to live in California , MD, right on the Pax. I have caught more species of fish there than anywhere else except hear on the Eastern Shore. The Pax has many feeder creeks, has better crabbing and better access to the Bay itself. Plus, it can get really snotty on that stretch of the Potomac.


----------



## Fishnet (May 21, 2013)

Hey Croaker D, Thx for the info about Cobb. 
So, my friend and I got to Cobb after fishing PLO. The rental was $135 for the day and we had our lines wet by 12:30 pm.
really slow going for a while and was honestly just hoping to catch some perch but then I switcted from blood worms to shrimp and things started to pick up. We ended up with 10 really nice sized Croaker and a catfish. Didn't catch any perch. Talked to some others out on their boats but no one else seemed to be having much luck so if you're looking for Croakers, maybe give shrimp a try. Definitely some big croakers out there right now!


----------



## Fishnet (May 21, 2013)

Hey Croaker D, Thx for the info about Cobb. 
So, my friend and I got to Cobb after fishing PLO. The rental was $135 for the day and we had our lines wet by 12:30 pm.
really slow going for a while and was honestly just hoping to catch some perch but then I switcted from blood worms to shrimp and things started to pick up. We ended up with 10 really nice sized Croaker and a catfish. Didn't catch any perch. Talked to some others out on their boats but no one else seemed to be having much luck so if you're looking for Croakers, maybe give shrimp a try. Definitely some big croakers out there right now!


----------



## Fishnet (May 21, 2013)

I'll try the Bunky's place next time. Has anyone been fishing there lately? Thats at Solomon's right?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Fishnet said:


> I'll try the Bunky's place next time. Has anyone been fishing there lately? Thats at Solomon's right?


Yepppp


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

No problem buddy, I have been killing them in that area on shrimp got 18 keepers last night! About to start cleaning now my woman wants some fried croaker tonight!


----------



## Fishnet (May 21, 2013)

On a boat ?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

On shore in the bushwood area!


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Croaker D said:


> On shore in the bushwood area!


Hey CroakerD, ever fished on the Eastern Shore ? You seem to be an expert on HH. Come on down brokeems ! Send me a pm and I'll tune you in.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

:beer: BS artist


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol im no expert but I do know where to get them and how to get them.... I know alot of guys on this forum and have fished with alot of guys on this forum once or twice also! I put my time in and plenty of it! As for the eastern shore I have not fished there alot and really have no plans on fishing the eastern shore I believe I do pretty darn good in the places i go on this side of md.


----------

